# Gaggia classic - Doesnt brew



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi,

I purchased used Gaggia classic which arrived today. I checked the pressure before OPV mod which was about 13. After OPV it is about 10.5 without basket which seemed fine.

I used a finest setting on Hario hand grinder and used unpressurized basket. First flow was just too slow and on second attempt (after about 15 minutes) there were just a few drops.

I removed basket again and checked pressure and it was 10.5 so again seems fine.

Whats wrong? I even cleaned the basket using descaler.

Thanks,

Sachin


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe the grind is just too fine in conjunction with the pressurised basket? They are meant for supermarket preground. You could try grinding coarser, but better still get a non-pressurised basket - maybe a VST although an ordinary one will do.

When you say 15 minutes you mean you tried again after 15 minutes, or you left it pumping into a choked basket for 15 minutes and only got a few drops? (!!!) I wouldn't do the latter!


----------



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

Apologies I used unpressurized basket. By mistake I mentioned pressurized earlier.

And I tried after 15 minutes means I switched off the machine, cleaned the non pressurized basket with tooth brush and cleaned showerhead and after that switched ON the machine and tried again.

It worked with coarse setting but flow was too fast. Shouldnt it work with fine grind and unpressurized basket?

I dont know what all i should try before contacting the eBay seller.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

putting my money on the grinder, not the machine.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe I'm misinterpreting the way you've written it, but you should turn on the classic and let it warm up for about 30 minutes before trying to pull a shot. It kind of sounds like the grind is too fine but I wouldn't change too much if you haven't already done the first bit.


----------



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry, what does it mean? I am grinding too fine?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If it chokes on 'fine' and gushes on 'coarse' and you're using a normal basket then I think you need to keep trying to get the grind right. Somewhere in the middle.


----------



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

30 minutes? I just followed what was shown on one of the video. It said when the light on brew button is ON (which took about 5 minutes after switching on the machine) boiler reaches the desired temperature and I can brew then.

I never came across 30 min thing before.


----------



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok so it looks like at least machine is not faulty.

I will keep trying wit different coarse setting. The one i used was finest you can go with Hario. But I did that because most of the blogs suggested fine coffee should be used for Espresso.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The 30 minute is for the machine to warm up, all the way from water via boiler to group head to portafilter, gives you a good starting point if everything is nice and warm.

I dont think this will affect the issues you are seing in the shots, this is more than likely to be the grinder, the grinder you are using is going to be a little unpredictable in terms of grinding even particles, you will have to keep playing till you get the shot right based on the grinder settings.

Best bet is to stash some cash and pick up a proper grinder.


----------

